

Varnish Cache 3.0 coming the 16th of June, release parties all over the world! - flexd
http://kristianlyng.wordpress.com/2011/06/09/varnish-3-0-0-rsn/
http://v3party.varnish-cache.org/ for more info about the actual party (rather than info about Varnish 3.0 the title link contains).
======
flexd
<http://v3party.varnish-cache.org/> for more info about the actual party
(rather than info about Varnish 3.0 the title link contains).

